# 97 maxima front bumper removal issues



## unzip2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

hi i was trying to replace my fog lights and broke some bolts which holds the outer cover now i have to remove the front bumper to drill it in and get those bolts or to drill new holes to fix the new fog light braces. does anyone have any idea how to remove the front bumper of my car? a diagram will be really helpful or anyone have any suggestions to fix back the fog-light braces without taking the bumper apart? 

my new fog lights came with the braces and i cant fit the new fog lights to the old braces its little different so had to take apart the old foglights plus the braces. so now on one side 2 out of 3 bolts got broken inside due to rust. i even used wd40 and kept a while but still it broke. 

thanks
sid


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's a link on how to remove bumper. It would be a lot easier to remove the bolts with the bumper off:

http://www.********.com/FSM/maxima/1997/BT.pdf

Substitute ********** for "n i c o c l u b" no spaces.


----------



## unzip2000 (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks alot..


----------

